# Tire and rims



## Zakehy (7 mo ago)

Tire and rims for sale ,, complete plug and play , 285/75/16 Big O Bigfoot AT's and stock TRD OR rims , complete with TPMS, SpiderTrax 1.25" hub centric wheel spacers lug nuts and a spare tire. Tires were purchased in Sept of 21 , they have 9k on them , the spare is a 245 and has never been on the road, the Spidetrax spacers let you clear the UCA's and give you a nice looking stance. TPMS are OEM , as are the lugs , the wheels do have some rock rash , but not bad . The tires have a 3 year 60k warranty ,road Hazzard and I will give you the certificate. I'm located in Cape Coral. $750 for the whole package .


----------



## Zakehy (7 mo ago)

Bump


----------

